# congestion of upper airway



## ggparker14 (Feb 26, 2013)

Can anyone help me with a dx code for congestion of upper airway?

Thank you.


----------



## adevine (Feb 27, 2013)

It would help to know a more specific site of the congestion, as there are ICD-9 codes for edema of various sites (nasopharynx, larynx) in upper respiratory.  Without a clearer idea of the site, 478.9 may be used.


----------

